# What am I overlooking



## barry carlton (Dec 18, 2011)

I should be up and running by the first of the Month (Dec 2012)

I have a commissary, One in reserve (this one is being built with caterers like myself in mind, with a truck available)

All my coking equipment.

ServSafe cert.

Liscense

Looking into resale details (Idaho is one of the stupid state to tax food ;( )

Supplier...main Sysco. Others as needed

Uniforms

Menus, trifolds, cards

I still need transport containers (Cambros) but those are cheap to rent for now.

I have the obvious like chafers, tables, etc and a rental company working with me

I know I need a "bar" company to provide wine and such since I do not want to spend the money and/or wait for the licensing in Idaho.

Here is the question:

What am I leaving out of my plan?

I have tried to think of everything but worry that I may have missed something obvious.

PS Yes I have clintele


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

For buffets, skirting, if you don't buy skirting, then skirt the buffet lines with long table clothes, I think that are 56x120. make sure you have carving heat lamp cord taped down so no one trips. Masking tap, Matches for sterno. Make an equipment list for eve. Rolling carts are always nice to have when transporting food for the truck to the kitchen, it also prevents your employees from dropping heavy pans of food. The sign of a good caterer is organization, teach your crew how to  pack and unpack a truck, I have seen employees balance things on top of equipment, the first turn out of the driveway, crash. If you have sit down meals you will need trays and kick stands......................P.S I have done a few caterings in your State for a Company named Simplot, I'm sure you know the name...............take care and good luck.......ChefBillyB


----------



## barry carlton (Dec 18, 2011)

ChefBillyB said:


> For buffets, skirting, if you don't buy skirting, then skirt the buffet lines with long table clothes, I think that are 56x120. make sure you have carving heat lamp cord taped down so no one trips. Masking tap, Matches for sterno. Make an equipment list for eve. Rolling carts are always nice to have when transporting food for the truck to the kitchen, it also prevents your employees from dropping heavy pans of food. The sign of a good caterer is organization, teach your crew how to pack and unpack a truck, I have seen employees balance things on top of equipment, the first turn out of the driveway, crash. If you have sit down meals you will need trays and kick stands......................P.S I have done a few caterings in your State for a Company named Simplot, I'm sure you know the name...............take care and good luck.......ChefBillyB


Thank you so much for your reply. The simple things like matches and duct tape are not on any list. I will have to review my (so called) detailed lists.

As to staff, I have no worries...they are human so accidents will happen, but they are all very aware, alert, and detail oriented.

Finally...Simplot...never heard of them....Joking of course.

My theme is the old time sit down rail car theme and a very upscale menu.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I strongly suggest you do a subject search here, there are several really detailed

threads/posts about what should be in your catering emergency/event kit, by

some very knowledgable and highly experienced caterers.


----------



## barry carlton (Dec 18, 2011)

Meezenplaz said:


> I strongly suggest you do a subject search here, there are several really detailed
> 
> threads/posts about what should be in your catering emergency/event kit, by
> 
> some very knowledgable and highly experienced caterers.


Thank you sooooo much. I should have done this first since I am an admin assistant on another site. I did not because the owner of the other site believes that new content drives more activity from search engines and would rather have new questions asked even if somewhat repetitive.

I found a number of great ideas by following your suggestion.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

aw yes there is gold in cheftalk searches, my  majic blue bag included everything from toothpicks, lighters, salt, evo, gloves, pins, pens, tapes.....lots of different tapes, labels, whisk, extra teaspoons, quarters for parking, extra phone battery, breathmints, parchments, usually thyme, dillweed, orange & lemon oils....pepper mill etc....

it's a contractor's bag with lots of pockets.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmm i dont suppose you had an Ardvaark in that bag too didja Shroomgirl? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

(you either saw that show or not--its an oldie!)

Barry: youre welcome. Interesting about the new content thing--I adminned

2 boards for years, and I'd never thought of it that way.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

like shroomgirl.... 

I would also suggest a 'snivel kit' not sure what the proper english phrase is but here is my description:

A bag containing items of 'comfort' for those with a cold or forgetfullness.

(it's kind of like a first aid kit but more for clients and keeps the regulars out of the 'real' first aid kit)

Everything should be in small one use / dose size

- antacid

- aspirin

- ibuprofin

- burn gel

- contact lens cleaner (small one use ketchup pack size)

- IOU one dry cleaning, chits (you know know it will happen)

- simple band-aids (usually for women in too tall of high-heels)

- rubber bands (various sizes)

- thumb tacks and poster putty

- duct tape (not green or silver - any other colour will do)

- Safety Pins (various sizes)

- Finger Nail clippers w file

- Dark and light red lipstick

- Safes (condoms)

- Generic black pens / stick-it-note pad (cheap with your name or logo - keep it small)

- Eye glass repair kit

- chalk and grease pencils ( a couple of colours each)

- tums / pepto or both

- Imodium (loperamide)

- Hotel style sewing kit

- Makeup kit (free from big box store - giveaway)

- couple of bottles of mouth wash (to hide scotch breath)

- teeth flossers plastic one use kind for those customers who love the spinach dip

- Q-Tips

- Baby wipes in small packs ( or just hand out single sheets)

- Bobby pins

- Hand sanitizer

- Stain remover stick (it shows you care)

- Paper clips

- A couple of common hearing aid batteries

(the list could go on but i'm betting you get the idea now)

The entire kit should only cost 50 bucks but will probably get you way more in tips when you happen to have it on hand and a guest is in need.  

The word of mouth about how 'prepared' and 'caring' you are will also give much more in return business.

The person who hired you will also likely thank you so much more because you kept these 'little-problems' from becoming his/her problems.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

funny I always thought of the majic blue bag as something to help us (staff) out.....never considered carrying around a kit for guests needs.   Genius!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Once you have the bag (or kit) put together you will have to ensure that some of your staff know how to use it.   

ie.  what's in it and what to look for... ie. that girl standing in the corner trying to use a credit card or plastic fork to get the spinach out...


----------

